# hanging with light?



## adam420 (Jun 16, 2005)

I read you should hang your plant(s) upside down in a drak place to let the buds dry. My question is in my grow room the light always stays on 12/12 for budding could i still hang up the plant(s) would the light on really make a difference?


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 16, 2005)

where your drying your buds? DON'T USE LIGHT, your buds need to cure in a ventilated, dark room.

greetz


----------



## adam420 (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't really have a drak place, is there a another way?


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 16, 2005)

light degrades THC,  the stuff we all want.  GET a dark place.  build one if you have to.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 16, 2005)

ok,


----------



## brainwreck (Jun 16, 2005)

a closet?
the addic?
the celler?

greetz


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 17, 2005)

Cut the buds off the branches as soon as you harvest.
Fill up a supermarket-type paper bag 1/4 full, crimp the top and keep in a cool dark place.
Gently "comb" the buds daily with your fingers.
When they're almost dry enough to smoke, place the buds in a tightly-sealing container like a mason jar or Tupperware.
Open the top for 5 minutes a day until the buds are dry enough to smoke.
Slow-drying and curing this way makes for a cool, tasty smoke plus increases potency.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 18, 2005)

thanks GanjaGuru, i was thinking of trying different ways to find the best one so if anyone knows of any other ways to dry weed please post them thanks alot.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 20, 2005)

I cut the branches and hang them leaving the leaves to droop down over the buds.  Dry it in a cool dark place till the stem snaps and or the bud feels dry enuf to smoke.  The slower you can dry it, the better it will be.  But you got to watch out for mold.  If you dry too slow with too much humidity, you will have mold problems.  Keep a constant eye out for mold.  After its dry enuf on the stem, you cut and manicure the buds and seal them in mason jars.  Then you open the jars ever few days and let fresh air in.  Make sure there is no moisture on the inside of the jars.  If so, you will need to remove the bud and let dry a little more.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 20, 2005)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> Then you open the jars ever few days and let fresh air in.



how long should that be done weeddog?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 21, 2005)

If you manicure AFTER the weed is dry you will lose a lot of trike's.
The buds should be handled as little as possible once they are dry.

For a cure to take place there must be some moisture in the buds.


----------

